# Bigcartel not showing embbedded videos



## captainethan (Jan 11, 2011)

I tested out the premium version of Bigcartel and embedded youtube videos worked fine. Now that Bigcartel offers unlimited pages to Gold(free) members, I'm trying to embed a video on a page and it is not showing up. I've tried it on different browsers with no success. I've tried the new embedded code and the old embedded code under the youtube embed options and still nothing works. Any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------

